# JBoss gibt POI API nicht frei



## Sanix (29. Mrz 2007)

Ich verwende in einem Projekt die Apache POI API. Sie liegt im lib Folder der Webapplikation. Wenn ich nun die Applikation deploye funktioniert alles perfekt. Das zweite Mal jedoch nicht mehr. Weil die Applikation kann nicht auf dem Server gelöscht werden, da JBoss die Datei "lockt", dass heisst ANT kann sie nicht löschen.
Ich verstehe dies jedoch nicht, er tut dies bei keiner anderen lib.


----------



## Czapie (30. Mrz 2007)

Hat POI vielleicht noch irgendwelche Dateien, oder Streams geöffnet?


----------



## kama (30. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wie deployest Du denn die Applikation in einem WAR/EAR File?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Sanix (30. Mrz 2007)

In einem War File.


----------



## kama (30. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

remote Deployment oder lokales (file) deployment?

Wenn Du ein Update deployes, ist damm im Log-File (Server) eine Fehlermeldung zu sehen?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Sanix (5. Apr 2007)

Nein, ich kriege einfach folgenden Fehler:



> BUILD FAILED
> C:\workspace\SourceAdmin\build.xml:210: Unable to delete file C:\Program Files\jboss-4.0.5.GA\server\default\deploy\webapps\SourceAdmin.war\WEB-INF\lib\poi-2.5.1-final-20040804.jar
> 
> Total time: 4 seconds


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Apr 2007)

Wie schon geschrieben. Die lib hat noch irgend ne Datei oder Stream o.ä. geöffnet.


----------



## Sanix (5. Apr 2007)

[code:9c86e001e5]
			OutputStream out = resp.getOutputStream();
			workbook.write(out);
			out.close();
[/code:9c86e001e5]

Ich schliessen den Stream aber. Trotzdem wird es nicht freigegeben.


----------



## kama (6. Apr 2007)

Hallo,



> BUILD FAILED
> C:\workspace\SourceAdmin\build.xml:210: Unable to delete file C:\Program Files\jboss-4.0.5.GA\server\default\deploy\webapps\SourceAdmin.war\WEB-INF\lib\poi-2.5.1-final-20040804.jar
> 
> Total time: 4 seconds


Das sieht danach aus, als ob Du versuchst die arbeit vom JBoss zu übernehmen. wenn Du ein Deployment via Ant machsts, reicht das, nur das WAR File zu kopieren. Das undeployment etc. wird von JBoss übernommen....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

